
Native iOS Surveys from json definitions. Many question types, skip logic etc. - codesoda
https://github.com/recoveryrecord/SurveyNative
======
primedteam
I've been looking for something like this and didn't want to embed
Qualtrics/Survey Monkey in a WebView. It doesn't have all the question types
we need but looks quite straight forward to add them.

